#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Proof that iPhone users are feeble minded retards

## harrybarracuda

Do not have a mouthful of coffee when you read this.






> Waterproof iPhone Advert: 'Owners Fooled'
> 
> 
> 
> Last Updated: 8:27AM 24/09/2013
> A fake Apple advert claiming the new iOS 7 software makes iPhones and iPads waterproof has apparently fooled some users into destroying their devices.
> The "advert" circulating on social media sites claims that updating devices with the operating system installs a "smart switch" that cuts off the phone's power supply when water is detected.
> 
> This, it claims, "prevents any damage to your iPhone's delicate circuitry".
> ...

----------


## Zooheekock

Perhaps a little cruel but very, very funny.

----------


## WilliamBlake

> The group, known as the Chaos Computer Club, says a fingerprint of the phone user, photographed from a glass surface, is enough to create a fake latex finger that could unlock the phone.


Well no shit, Sherlock. And darn it if I haven't just run out of glass surfaces and latex.

Some people have waaay too much time on their hands.

----------


## aging one

Harry why do you carry this chip on your shoulder around at all times? What caused you to have this vendetta against Apple? I dont use their products, but the kids have had Mac Airs for 26 months now and nary a problem one. They have had their I phones what about 15 months, never a problem. The wife got an I pad from the company a year or so ago, nary a problem. But everything else they had before was shit. Especially here in Thailand with all the black market Microsoft shit. What a relief to have a product that is not made with planned obsolescence in mind. Yes they want you to upgrade once a year, but if you dont you still have a very superior well made product.  

I dont come on and blow Apples trumpet for our good luck with their products. Yet you just go on and on, and on and on, and then on and on some more, and then just one more time for the hell of it.  Why?

----------


## Nokturnal

There are tons of people who feel just like old Harry does... Its quite funny actually. Some hate all things American, Some have and inferiority complex. And 99% of people who hate Apple or hate Samsung have never used one.  I like apple things and I like Samsung things but don't see a real reason to bash on one or the other maliciously.

Right cue the flame.

----------


## FailSafe

They're not gonna fool me again- the re-sodding from the last prank I fell for cost a fortune:

----------


## harrybarracuda

And the humourless are pulled in again.

 :rofl:

----------


## aging one

Answer the question, humor is in reality quite subjective. You call it humor I would say freaking boring and repetitious.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Yes they want you to upgrade once a year, but if you dont you still have a very superior well made product.


Until the battery needs replacing...

----------


## Zooheekock

I can't speak for Harry but the cultish devotion which Apple inspires in some is (for me) justification for any amount of abuse and piss-taking. All that crap when the Messiah died? Give me a fucking break. If that's not you, then you needn't take it personally; I've got an iPod but I find this kind of thing hilarious (though the fact that those shitheads at Apple have now engineered the iPod so it won't play with Linux means that I'll never again buy one).

----------


## aging one

> Until the battery needs replacing...


No shit, the price of the accessories is exorbitant but they have ya by the balls. When I did get the wrong plug they happily replaced it with many smiles though. Its next month the credit card statement arrives.  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

> I can't speak for Harry but the cultish devotion which Apple inspires in some is justification for any amount of abuse and piss-taking. All that crap when the Messiah died? Give me a fucking break. If that's not you, then you needn't take it personally; I've got an iPod but I find this kind of thing hilarious (though the fact that those shitheads at Apple have now engineered it so it won't play with Linux means that I'll never again buy one).


Understand and as the post from Marmite says, I was on here a month ago bitching about the price of a freeking plug. I would like to say I have not purchased any products in the last 5 years that have the reliability of Apple. But if I were to break down and buy a smart phone I would not buy an Apple. I have my eye on the Google Nexus made by LG.  :Smile: 

This is no rant, I would just like to know what made harry so anti Apple?  Is it just jealousy because in reality thats all it could be. If you dont like Apple products dont buy them. Thats the only way to shut them down. Its happening to Blackberry right now.

I just would like to know mate.

----------


## harrybarracuda

What would I be jealous about? Most iphone users I know are as dumb as fuck.

----------


## aging one

Well I know three that are not.

----------


## can123

> What would I be jealous about? Most iphone users I know are as dumb as fuck.


Same for me. Only dull people use iPhones and they use them as fashion accessories only. Even though they are designed for idiots and very easy to operate, few Apple customers use them to full advantage. It's not possible to discuss these advantages of the Apple product over other makes as they have no idea what their phones can  do.

----------


## Butterfly

> What a relief to have a product that is not made with planned obsolescence in mind.


what on earth are you smoking ?




> but if you dont you still have a very superior well made product.


ignorance is bliss, jesus

----------


## robuzo

My company provided me with an iPhone, and I bought my wife a Nexus 4 in the States. I like my iPhone but think her Nexus is overall the better product, especially at the price and also as a reader. I also have a Nexus 7 and am not particularly happy with that, although it makes a good reader (unfortunately otherwise not especially useful). I think the Apple interface is more intuitive than Google, but that could be just a matter of taste.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> My company provided me with an iPhone, and I bought my wife a Nexus 4 in the States. I like my iPhone but think her Nexus is overall the better product, especially at the price and also as a reader. I also have a Nexus 7 and am not particularly happy with that, although it makes a good reader (unfortunately otherwise not especially useful). I think the Apple interface is more intuitive than Google, but that could be just a matter of taste.


Funny then, isn't it, that Apple have just made it more like Google, including (finally) adding decent notifications.

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> What would I be jealous about? Most iphone users I know are as dumb as fuck.
> 
> 
> Same for me. Only dull people use iPhones and they use them as fashion accessories only. Even though they are designed for idiots and very easy to operate, few Apple customers use them to full advantage. It's not possible to discuss these advantages of the Apple product over other makes as they have no idea what their phones can  do.


quite well put, green sent

----------


## Butterfly

> Do not have a mouthful of coffee when you read this.


good find harry, green sent

----------


## aging one

> ignorance is bliss, jesus


I have purchased 5 of their products for my family over the last 2 and a half years. Nothing has gone wrong save chargers. What are you on as well Papillion? No fashion statement something that lasts. All products save the mac airs were upgraded to IOS 7 with no problems. 

Get the plug out of you know where.

----------


## Butterfly

you got me wrong, I am a strong supporter of iPhone and iPad, and even Mac air to be used for most users, since 99% of computer users are clueless retards, they shouldn't be allowed near a real computer

toy computers like mac airs and iPad are fine for them though,

iPhone are really a fashion statement these days, they have small screens, crappy interface, iTunes, and don't last long, even with waterproof iOS 7  :Razz:

----------


## Butterfly

> Get the plug out of you know where.


quite defensive, aren't you ? you sound like the typical apple user  :rofl:

----------


## aging one

> quite defensive, aren't you ? you sound like the typical apple user


Only used the mac airs during the flood as my Acer given to me by the university would not work with an aircard. Dont have the products and if you look said I would not buy an I phone. 

They were not bought as fashion statements. But for devices that would work and are more compatible with high school and university work around the world. 

Nothing major has had a minute of downtime. I too think most of the products are overpriced, but buying Toshiba, Asus, Compaq, and having that frigging Acer I would go Apple for longevity.

Thats all I am saying.

----------


## slackula

> toy computers like mac airs and iPad are fine for them though,


What is your definition of a serious computer then? My server runs headless Slackware and I log in from an OS X terminal, does that count?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> toy computers like mac airs and iPad are fine for them though,
> 
> 
> What is your definition of a serious computer then? My server runs headless Slackware and I log in from an OS X terminal, does that count?


No, that just makes you a smartarse.

 :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> I like my iPhone but think her Nexus is overall the better product, especially at the price and also as a reader.


This, to me, is the crux. Price. & the way some folks worship the brand.

I also agree with AO that Apple make decent products that work well and continue to work well for years.

Ontheotherhand, other manufacturers have caught up with regard to quality and are superior with regard to technology and function.

My beauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutiful Sony is 16,000 baht and is superior in every way to an iPhone that costs more than double the price. &, get this, it's waterproof too...  :Smile: 



Dead.



Alive.

&, here's one I took earlier...

----------


## Looper

I don't buy Apple stuff but I admire where Apple comes from. They emphasise design and style often at the cost of price point, they innovate products in radical ways, the world copies them. All today's mp3 players, smartphones and tablets are Apple rip-offs. They have a vertically integrated design philosophy which does not work for me personally but it works for lots of consumers and the design flowdown benefits us all.

----------


## can123

> All today's mp3 players, smartphones and tablets are Apple rip-offs.


Sony Walkman never existed ? My current phone is Sony Xperia. It does everything I want to do with a phone.

----------


## Bettyboo

^you're not worthy, Cannot321.

Having said that, I had a tiny Sony mp3 player (some bloody Sony ATRAC s/w...) probably 20 years ago that was the first of its time, well ahead of an iPple device. Although I accept some of Looper's points, I don't believe that Apple stands for those design principles any longer. Jobs was obviously a smart guy, since his demise, the company have really gone downhill, imho.



Expensive, but it was the dog's bollocks at the time.  :Smile: 

_The Network Walkman was boasted as the smallest digital music player on the market and featured flash memory storage of up to 1 GB. The downfall of the Network Walkman came in the form of its supported file format: The dreaded ATRAC. Sony refused to support the more widespread MP3 file format, insisting that ATRAC was superior._
http://www.geekosystem.com/history-of-the-walkman/

----------


## Looper

> Sony Walkman never existed ?


Ah yes, and I am forgetting the transistor radio too, how foolish of me.

----------


## Bettyboo

If I were Sony, I'd sue Apple. Their latest phone, the iPhone 5c, is clearly a copy of an earlier Sony device...  :Smile: 



The original (and best...):



Oh the memories...



& they call them iTards...  :Smile: 

(I've probably owned every Sony device above, and more - when's the xperia Z1 available???)

----------


## Looper

Many of Apple's technical innovations borrowed ideas that had been started unsuccessfully and implemented poorly on a small scale elsewhere. They adapted the ideas using great design and a commercially scalable market model. I do not own any Apple products. I do not sympathise with Apple complaining that other manufacturers are copying them since they borrowed many ideas themselves but I admire the commercial success of their design ethic.

----------


## can123

> Many of Apple's technical innovations borrowed ideas that had been started unsuccessfully and implemented poorly on a small scale elsewhere.


Yes, I have to agree. Sony couldn't have made a bigger bollocks of the Walkman if they had tried ! Silly Japanese people !

----------


## Bettyboo

^is that sarcasm?

The Walkman is and always has been a great brand.

Under Jobs, Apple was an excellent company; quality and design were great, but they've always looked to tie/lock you in (not that Microsoft, Google, Sony (ATRAC...), etc, don't - but Apple are extreme there) and push the brand at massively inflated prices. Great business if you can get away with it!

They were an exceptional brand for a good few years. They no longer are, hence why Árry and others have a pop at the converts. Better tablets and phones exist. Better designed. Better prices. Better technology. Better functionality. i.e. the number 1 tablet in the world (below), and guess what - that's right - it's waterproof too!



You have to respect what Apple achieved. But, they've lost their mojo...

----------


## Looper

The Walkman was an epic product and massive success.

It shares as much DNA with an iPod as a sea cucumber does with a dolphin.

----------


## can123

> ^is that sarcasm?


Yes.




> You have to respect what Apple achieved.


No, I don't. They've ripped people off consistently and now people are catching on.




> he Walkman was an epic product and massive success.
> 
> It shares as much DNA with an iPod as a sea cucumber does with a dolphin.


And, if you were a fish, somebody should knock you on the head. What a silly person you are ! Your sermon in praise of Apple is not backed by facts. Nobody is going to think you a little bit daft if you stop promoting Apple goods. Does the story of the little boy and the King who wore no clothes ring a bell with you ?

----------


## Bettyboo

^^hmmm, not sure about that, Looper.

Functionality. Purpose. Quality. Pricepoint (for equivalent product). Colour ( :Smile: ). Size. They're the same. Evidence number 1 - the latest versions:





Previous generation:









Sorry Loops, but they seem pretty similar to me - other than the fact that the quality of the Walkman is gonna be a fair bit better...  :Smile: 

Of course, I get a great Walkman experience in me Sony xperia Z (one of the main reasons I bought the phone) and all the rest of the phone (camera x 2, HD vid, NFC, all the rest a phone can do), for the price of a iPod.



That's why folks get irked by Apple - the 64GB iPOD costs nigh on the same as my phone with 80GB memory and all the rest. Who the fuk, in their right mind, would buy one???

----------


## Looper

> Nobody is going to think you a little bit daft if you stop promoting Apple goods.


I am not a fan of Apple goods personally but history has shown us that they design great products and the world copies them.

^Sony's iPod clone is a good example.

----------


## Bettyboo

2005



1999

----------


## Looper

I can't see a picture for 2005 but i guess it is an iPod?

The iPod launched in 2001.

Its original design led to it being a market leading and iConic product that will always be remebered as the seminal mp3 player even if the technology could have been seen experimentally elsewhere before 2001.

Many of Apple's ideas are copied but they do great design and I admire the way they turn that into commercial success. It is an opinion of the company and its design philosphy and market strategy.

I personally do not get excited about Apple product launches and do not own any Apple stuff.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ it's the little iPod shuffle; looks very much like the Sony of the previous decade...

^That might've been the case - and they have come out with some very nice designs; The i4 upto the present day i5s are nicely designed phones.

But, the iPads are now outdated, selling for prices well above their 'worth'. The i5c is low technology by today's standards, it's plastic and cheap feeling, but the price is premium - they've lost the plot, imho, as the loss of ,market share shows.

5c:


HTC One which is superior in every way, according to masses of reviews, yet they are the same price...  :Sad: 



ok, the new 5s, although it has problems and is very expensive, is a new and nice phone. Not worth the money, imho, but it's a top end phone... But, the 5c above is expensive and cheap and low tech...  :Sad:  Apple have lost the plot.

----------


## Looper

^thankyou Betty. I now regret jailbreaking the teakdoor picture resize script!

----------


## Bettyboo

^it's fine on my 800 pixels...

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Bettyboo

Haven't you got the Google Nexus 4, Looper? An excellent buy; best value for money top end phone from the last 18 months.

----------


## Looper

^I do.

My opinion of Apple Corporation's methodology, performance and place in history are separate to my personal product preferences.

----------


## Bettyboo

^fair enough.

I don't have a problem with Apple, just their prices and the way they treat the sheeple... I would be quite happy with a i5s - nice camera, nice size, nice screen (it's just not worth the price when compared to other products - it's 3 times the price of your phone and, arguably, no better at all). I'd have a problem with iTunes though, and I love me music. The Sony running Android is great for music, and this win8 laptop is great for music, downloads vids straight from Youtube via Megatube into MediaMonkey. 

Even folks that love Apple complain about iTunes - music is probably my number one concern in a phone, so I just couldn't deal with iTunes.

The new Nexus should be out within a month - might make my xperia z look dated, and probably cheaper too...

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I don't buy Apple stuff but I admire where Apple comes from. They emphasise design and style often at the cost of price point, they innovate products in radical ways, the world copies them.


Not any more it doesn't. They haven't had an original idea since the iPad. Everything they've done since is copying everyone else. Smaller tablet, bigger phone, Android-like UI, etc.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> They haven't had an original idea since the iPad.


Apple made the first tablet?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> They haven't had an original idea since the iPad.
> 
> 
> Apple made the first tablet?


No but they made the first consumer-accessible tablet and that's why it flew off the shelves.

Try and keep up, FFS.

----------


## larvidchr

Here is a Casio G Shock, it is a fantastic wrist watch, super accurate,  and besides that has a myriad of fancy functions so it is a real neat  little fun gadget for the money.







Here  is an automatic Cartier wrist watch, not quite as accurate as the Casio  and with way less features, it will do what you expect of a high  quality wrist watch, and not much more, but it is exquisitely made,  oozes quality and craftmanship, nice to tuch, to look at, and to own. But it is granted very expensive.


Some  people will either never get the distinction or could not care less, they are  thrilled with fake carbon look etc., just as long as it is  biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiggg -





But that's fine whatever makes people happy is great, who are we to jugde?



Despite the dire free fantasy predictions, and slightly wierdo strong  negative emotions that apple products evidently evoke in certain people -  who don't have to buy any if they don't want to!  :mid:   :mid:  - there is a quite good chance that Apple will probably manage without them.

_"more than nine million new iPhones sold―a new record for first weekend sales"_

_"a successful launch of iOS 7, announcing that 200 million iPhones had  already upgraded to the latest version of the company’s mobile operating  system. This is being regarded as the fastest software update in  history."_

Apple announces record-breaking weekend sales: 9m iPhones sold since launch - News - Gadgets & Tech - The Independent

----------


## Bung

Harrybarracuda.

The Smeg of tech here on TD.

----------


## boatboy

> Here is a Casio G Shock, 
> 
> Here  is an automatic Cartier wrist watch,


Fook that shit.
Watches are for amateurs, *CLOCKS* are where its at.

----------


## boatboy

> Originally Posted by can123
> 
> Nobody is going to think you a little bit daft if you stop promoting Apple goods.
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of Apple goods personally but history has shown us that they design great products and the world copies them.
> 
> ^Sony's iPod clone is a good example.


Actually its apple that copies designs from Star Trek

----------


## Bettyboo

> Some people will either never get the distinction or could not care less


Larv, are you sure you're not a Jutlander...  :Smile: 

The expensive 5c is most of what the G-shock is, but less, it is most of what a Samsung S4 is, but less (in every way), it is also plastic and ugly like a G-shock and Samsung S4. However, in your analogy, it is priced like a 'very expensive... automatic cartier...' but it is neither 'high quality nor exquisitly made' - it is a low quality, mass produced, low technology (by Samsung, ironically...) plastic phone just like the Samsung and LG, except: 1) it is more expensive; 2) it is less. Hence why we have all these parodies of iApple and 'more is less'...

That's what iTards don't get!

Yes, a Bently is more expensive than a Kia, and for good reason. But, when Bentley start selling rebadged Kias for the price of a Bentley then you'd have to question the type of person who buys them, the current situation with i5c is selling a 1987 Kia for the price of a new Bentley...

----------


## larvidchr

Leave it out BettyB  :Wink: , you can't get away with hand-picking what phone models compete in what market segments to suit your arguments -

Samsung and all the other phone producers probably have hundreds of low to medium end models (Kia's  :Smile: ), that is the market Apple tries to tap into with the (Golf) 5c while still staying at a premium price in that part of the market, the number of sold phones will show if they hit a sweet spot and costumer satisfaction.

The Galaxy 4S, HTC and Sony phones you keep mentioning, is those company's quite good attempts at making a high end phone (Bentley) to compete with Apples (Rolls-Royce) top end phones now the 5s. 

It has taken them years to copy and catch up with the whole concept of Apples smooth OS and hardware system (a statement all experts agree with, but not internet tossers android bots and hacktivists) and now they have with the aid from Googles rent an engine (Android), they now produce a few high end real good phones, and good on them.

But Apple remains the innovative design and quality benchmark everyone tries to follow and beat....... fact.

We will have to wait and see, if Steve Job's obsession with both inner (not seen) aesthetics and quality (like Cartier watches for-instance  :Wink:  ) as-well as the same for the wrapping of Apple products will survive, after the products who has been years in the pipeline, and that he was part of developing ends.

But no matter, Appels innovations have been good for the market and ultimately for us the end-users.

 :Smile:

----------


## larvidchr

Let me add this -

Apple being unquestionable at the top of the heap, is held to much higher standards than everyone else, evident in for-instance the latest fingerprint debacle, Foxcon stories and this OP etc.

No one gives a hoot if Android has a fluke in it's system, or Samsung makes a shit phone in their line-up, but the slightest little crack in the Apple armour is world headlines quicker than you can blink your eye.

It is part of the human condition to always try to knock down the top dog, envy, pettiness and pure malice, not the most flattering human traits.
But also to keep people from floating to much skywards and become infallible in their own minds, and that is healthy enough.

But we need to be aware of those things to get the right/fair perspective when we follow the news and the net.

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Leave it out BettyB , you can't get away with hand-picking what phone models compete in what market segments to suit your arguments -
> 
> Samsung and all the other phone producers probably have hundreds of low to medium end models (Kia's ), that is the market Apple tries to tap into with the (Golf) 5c while still staying at a premium price in that part of the market, the number of sold phones will show if they hit a sweet spot and costumer satisfaction.
> 
> The Galaxy 4S, HTC and Sony phones you keep mentioning, is those company's quite good attempts at making a high end phone (Bentley) to compete with Apples (Rolls-Royce) top end phones now the 5s. 
> 
> It has taken them years to copy and catch up with the whole concept of Apples smooth OS and hardware system (a statement all experts agree with, but not internet tossers android bots and hacktivists) and now they have with the aid from Googles rent an engine (Android), they now produce a few high end real good phones, and good on them.
> 
> But Apple remains the innovative design and quality benchmark everyone tries to follow and beat....... fact.
> ...


What a load of old tosh.

We're on iOS 7 and they still can't match Android multitasking. It took them five goes to try and get notifications right, and it's still shit.

Their boring monolith is as dated as it looks, and they should have come out with a better phone two years ago.

The trouble is, they've spent so much time and money litigating, that if they try and copy the other Smartphone vendors (who now know how to play the petty patent game), they'll have to breach so many patents to do it that they will be the ones who end up in court.

Apple have run out of ideas.

----------


## larvidchr

^




> Harrybarracuda.
> 
> The Smeg of tech here on TD.


 :mid: 


Yes yes yes we know 'arry

Monoliths -





Mind-boggling progress in the shape of things from the bamboo crowd.

For my part I could not care less what phones other people buy, I just hope people are happy with their choices whatever brand/type, and that it fulfil their personal needs, I guess final 2013 sales numbers, will show if minor multitasking and notification differences, are as important to all the different phone costumers, as they are to you.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well it's obviously important to some people, because of the top 5 manufacturers last year, only one lost market share. Guess who?

Probably the only reason people are sticking with this shit is that they have fortunes locked into their itunes collection.

Stupid twats.

 :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> Apple have run out of ideas.


you are assuming they had ideas in the first place,

Steve Jobs was a hack who could get away with it thanks to a cult following of fags and delusional weed smoking hyppie geeks

take away the guru, and like in any religious cult, the whole thing collapse

Apple could be the first case of a Religious Tech order, quite an innovation in itself, that could soon be followed by the like of Android and Google.

----------


## Butterfly

speaking of innovation, SONY used to have the best toys in terms of design and usefulness, much better than anything Apple could think of

all gone now thanks to an American management,


SAMSUNG is the new god in the designing world,

----------


## Little Chuchok

Why would anybody care less what type of phone somebody else had.  FFS....

----------


## Butterfly

> Why would anybody care less what type of phone somebody else had. FFS....


in these days and age, they have become fashion statements, whether admitted or not by their rightful owners

----------


## Little Chuchok

^Not to me. I couldn't give a rats arse.

----------


## Butterfly

buy a Nokia then  :Razz:

----------


## aging one

LC, you never want to agree with Butterfly. He knows this for a fact. If he didnt he would have used words like in my opinion, I believe, but its a fact to  him. Let him strut.  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

but it's a fashion statement, it's pretty obvious

it might an unconscious act by some, but apple is the Gucci of smart phone

----------


## Bettyboo

> have hundreds of low to medium end models (Kia's ), that is the market Apple tries to tap into with the (Golf) 5c


So you agree that the 5c is a low to medium model, why then does it have a top end pricepoint; Kia for the price of a Bentlye; More ($) is less (quality)... Horrible way to treat your loyal customers.  :Sad: 




> The Galaxy 4S, HTC and Sony phones you keep mentioning, is those company's quite good attempts at making a high end phone (Bentley) to compete with Apples


Quite good or superior? Look at the sales, look at the functionality, the list goes on... iApple have lost it...




> We will have to wait and see, if Steve Job's obsession with both inner (not seen) aesthetics and quality


You mean Samsung parts; cause that's who makes the innards...




> Apple being unquestionable at the top of the heap, is held to much higher standards than everyone else, evident in for-instance the latest fingerprint debacle


Mmmmm, top of the heap in which way? Not function (S4 is), Not build quality (HTC One is), Not camera, screen or video (Sony Z1 is), Not processos (LG is...); what? Oh yes, price and sheeples...

You are correct though that the fingerprint scanner was a poorly thought through fuk up; nice implementation though...  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

The i5s is a nice phone for big money; has solid quality all round - not the top dog, but a decent top end competitor. Just too pricey when compared to others, and this is a problem because the Sony Z1 and Samsung S4, etc, which are better phones, have forced their price up to the artificial iApple level - this hurts all consumers...

The i5c us an utter piss-take... It's cheap, it's old generation, it's plastic, and it's farkin expensive!

Look at the profits these companies make, look at that Nokia/Microsoft twat's bonus - iApple have artifically created this market and other companies have followed (most noticeaably Samsung and now Sony's 600 pound phone...) suit because they know they have better products. It hurts consumers; thanks a lot iApple...  :Sad:

----------


## slackula

> iApple have lost it..


If I were a gambler I wouldn't be betting against Apple just yet.




> Not function (S4 is), Not build quality (HTC One is), Not camera, screen or video (Sony Z1 is), Not processos (LG is...)


I wonder what device it was that forced them to start making such changes to their products...

----------


## larvidchr

> Well it's obviously important to some people, because of the top 5 manufacturers last year, only one lost market share. Guess who?
> 
> Probably the only reason people are sticking with this shit is that they have fortunes locked into their itunes collection.
> 
> Stupid twats.


Tsk. Tsk. your OP was about the Iphone harry.

If we are talking collected product lines from all mobile tech competitors versus Apple alone  :mid: , then that is hardly a surprise, and the usual nerd way of Apple bashing by twisting shit so it fits the shoe.

Fluctuations in market share was inevitable giving the market circumstance and huge increase in cheaper/poorer and genuinely competitive product availability.

If you have no tablet product and consequently no sales, to having one sending it on the market and selling more of them, then you get a relative huge percentage increase in your own market share obviously Harry  :mid: , and the established loose a little because there is alternatives entering the market, that however does not change the overall dominance of a product like for-instance the iPad.

So harry standalone - Iphone 5 comfortably beat Samsung galaxy s4........ as will the new Iphone 5s if predictions from the know people hold.

_"Although the Galaxy S4 has sold faster than any other Samsung device, it  appears that it still couldnt surpass the sales rate for the iPhone 5.  Citing the slowing demand for the Galaxy S4, a mid-June report from  J.P. Morgan lowered the 2013 earnings estimate for Samsung by 9 percent.  After the report was released, Samsung lost $12.4 billion in market capitalization, falling to $187.8 billion."

Link - Analyst: Samsung Galaxy S4 Sales vs. Apple iPhone 5 Sales | Wall St. Cheat Sheet

_But again I repeat, who besides you and a few other angry die hard's gives a fuckwhat other people buy_,_ a varied choice of products benefits us all, just like innovative producers that keep pushing the envelope,.... great  :bananaman: 

A friend showed me a very nice new phone he had bought the other day, it suited his needs around photo stuff especially, I said great what a nice phone, and I meant it, I would never dream of getting negative or calling people twats because what phones they buy, life is way to fvucking short to invoke or invest any negative energy on things like that.

----------


## larvidchr

> Originally Posted by larvidchr
> 
> have hundreds of low to medium end models (Kia's ), that is the market Apple tries to tap into with the (Golf) 5c
> 
> 
> So you agree that the 5c is a low to medium model, why then does it have a top end pricepoint; Kia for the price of a Bentlye; More ($) is less (quality)... Horrible way to treat your loyal customers. 
> 
> *For the same obvious reasons a Golf costs more than a similar Kia.
> *
> ...


*Dont know, don't have one so, if I get one I will let you know if it is quick and neat, or shit.


*Ps. Sorry, my answers in underlined bold, not shouting just fvucked up the quoting.

----------


## harrybarracuda

My last post was about the iPhone as well. I wasn't talking about tablets or iPods. Samsung don't just sell the S4, they still sell the S3, they sell the Note II, and they have a Note III coming out *today* and probably an S5 in October or November.

They are still coming up with new products, as are Sony, LG and HTC.

All Apple have really done is repainted the same stuff, there's really nothing new here.

I mean Siri, who uses it?

Anyone buying an iPhone to upgrade from an iPhone is fucking idiot.

Which is why it's no surprise that people are dumb enough to dunk them in water if a web page tells them to.

 :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

> Which is why it's no surprise that people are dumb enough to dunk them in water if a web page tells them to.


never underestimate the stupidity of people, harry, you should know that by now

----------


## Bettyboo

> I wonder what device it was that forced them to start making such changes to their products...


I agree. Apple were a leader, but iApple (post Jobs) are not, they're a_ less is more_ corporation that have long lost their edge...




> You are factually wrong, iPhone outsells them all on an individual basis.


iApple does still sell well, but the trend is very clear...




> Steve Jobs aesthetics design demands, only you would question his influence and massive impact on change in consumer tech products.


As above, I see the company in two lights: Apple (Jobs time) were innovative and interesting, making excellent products; iApple (post Jobs) have lost their mojo, and are just a _less costs more_ corporation...  :Sad: 




> "Oh yes" - and the most valuable company in the world


Sadly, people are stupid. History lists no end of stupidity. Bankers are rich from stealing from pension funds and hard earned and paid for (not by the bankers!)mortgages... Bush was the most powerful man in the world. Fox News has a massive customer base. Perhaps most telling to the stupidity of the world is the power that religion still exerts over so many...




> All Apple have really done is repainted the same stuff


Yes, for several years now. When did Jobs die?




> never underestimate the stupidity of people


I hate to agree with you Paps, but...  :Smile:

----------


## Little Chuchok

> buy a Nokia then


i get what im given from work....otherwise i probably would!!  :Smile: 

I really hate people that have Panasonic TVs.Especially the plasma ones.They are all kunts.

word

----------


## aging one

> iApple does still sell well, but the trend is very clear...


Is that why the new I phone sold 9 million units the first two weeks. Outselling all previous models?

----------


## Zooheekock

Something has gone seriously fucking wrong when people start treating competition between one grimly exploitative company and another as some kind of spectator sport.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by Bettyboo
> 
> iApple does still sell well, but the trend is very clear...
> 
> 
> Is that why the new I phone sold 9 million units the first two weeks. Outselling all previous models?


You can't fault Apple for having all these dedicated followers desperate to say they have their hands on the new one.

First Look: iPhone 5s - YouTube

----------


## Bettyboo

> Is that why the new I phone sold 9 million units the first two weeks. Outselling all previous models?


That's an interesting point, AO. &, I'm really not sure. I suspect that the likes of Samsung and iApple lie non-stop; marketting has always been deceiptful, but seems to be getting much worse. I really don't trust any of them. I kinda go by what I see travelling around... Samsung sell loads, Apple sells much less in some markets than they did a few years ago (Thailand is a prime example), Blackberry is all but finished (Again, Thailand is a good example; everyone had them 6 or 7 years ago, now you never see one), Sony are on the up (many more Sony mobiles around than a couple of years ago), HTC, despite having an excellent flagship and a good range, don't seem to be selling units (I've seen very few in Thailand, Middle East or Thailand). But, I obviously do not have complete visibility...  :Smile: 

Samsung market share seems to have peaked, but they are still selling in very high numbers. Apple market share is very good, but it's dropping (the market grows day by day with the likes of India and China massively expanding, so numbers don't indicate as well as % of market share, imo). Sony market share is small but increasing. 

As I say, just a personal overview, but I don't trust the companies that spend more on marketting than product development...

----------


## Bettyboo

Here's a million pie charts to check through - you could sell it any which way...

https://www.google.com/search?q=smar...bm=isch&imgdii=_

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## Perota

> Samsung market share seems to have peaked, but they are still selling in very high numbers. Apple market share is very good, but it's dropping (the market grows day by day with the likes of India and China massively expanding, so numbers don't indicate as well as % of market share, imo). Sony market share is small but increasing.


Never been disappointed by Sony. Lately I made a couple of mistakes, bought a German car, a Korean phone and TV and an American computer. Wrong four times. For future purchases, back to Sony and Toyota, can't make a mistake with that.




> As I say, just a personal overview, but I don't trust the companies that spend more on marketing than product development...


Can't agree more with that

----------


## ENT

> buy a Nokia then


Yup, works no probs.

Carrier pigeon and snail mail are even more secure.

----------


## Butterfly

> Carrier pigeon and snail mail are even more secure.


indeed, and that's what AQ and Osama were using to communicate

I wonder what would be the government excuse to spy on everyone after it was revealed that none of the terrorists used the Internet  :Razz:

----------


## Bettyboo

> back to Sony and Toyota, can't make a mistake with that.


Good point.

I go Honda and Sony, but same same; just need a Japanese g'f now.  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> I wonder what would be the government excuse to spy on everyone after it was revealed that none of the terrorists used the Internet


balancing the budget by selling voyeur clips on pay per view sites

----------


## Butterfly

> just need a Japanese g'f now.


prefer that picture,



and that one,

----------


## Bettyboo

^are they men, Paps? We know how you move... 

Whilst she's a classic Jap AV fully supported by one of our members, and somewhat cliched, I still think you have to go a long way to beat the perfection that is Reon Kadena...

----------


## Butterfly

^ not as pretty as the other one, boring and too common, I would pass, even if she had a cock

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## peterpan

I brought a new phone to day, makes and receives calls.

 Nokia 800 Bt@ Big c, I should have got one for 500 Bt but the cvnts had run out. My daughters won't walk with me, when I flash my new phone.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Nokia 800 Bt@ Big c


You sad non-conformist bastard! Two reds sent...

Should've spent 750 pounds and picked up a 64gb i5s and case...

----------

